# Accepting diagnosis?



## Alex_lousie (Oct 15, 2015)

I have had stomach problems my whole life, and now as a young adult my symptoms and problems interfere with having a normal life. Pain, bloating, pressure, discomfort, embarrassment.... and I have been told that I have IBS by a number of specialists. But does anyone ever feel that the diagnosis doesn't validate how much pain you are in and how exhausting it is? When trying to explain it to my family, they hear IBS and think i just have a 'squiffy' tummy. People want to hear that you have a set of symptoms, not something ambiguous like IBS where everyday seems to be different. Finding it hard getting acceptance from those close to me.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I think alot of people feel this way. I know i do. I have gotten a few answers along the way of this long journey but still no "ah ha" moment and I kind of don't expect to find one anymore. I think over time I am looking for less explanation and just trying to be content in the moment.


----------



## Alex_lousie (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for your reply  I suppose I had been looking for that 'ah ha' moment.. but I guess it's all part of the process of accepting and learning how to cope.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes.. very frustrating, I know :-(


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

C.difficle? Crohns? Colitis? People, assuming they know what those are, tend to accept that those are serious, life altering conditions. IBS? Apparently both among medical professionals and the general public it is seen as "No BIG DEAL", when it is anything but.

I always find it funny when the nearly the exact same symptoms, just different cause suddenly go from being a serious problem to "NO BIG DEAL". I always question the logic in that.

"why did you not make it to the appointment today?"

Scenario 1: "Because I suffer from Crohn's"

reply : Oh dear!, I totally understand then, don't worry about it then

Scenario 2: "Because I suffer from IBS"

reply: Well you are going to have to pay $50 for the missed appointment, and we will not schedule another one until we recieve your cheque

or alternative reply if not a medical appointment but a work appointment: Well you are FIRED!


----------

